# Limestone Networks Announces Launch of OnePortal Rapid Cloud Platform



## LimestoneNetworks (May 26, 2016)

*Limestone Networks*, a leading cloud IaaS and dedicated server hosting provider, announced the launch of OnePortal Rapid, a new public cloud computing service.


Dallas, Texas. May 26, 2016.


OnePortal Rapid will enable hosting clients to consume cloud and bare-metal server hosting through a developer friendly, feature rich platform based on the open-source Openstack software. The platform is built to facilitate complete hosting automation through a standard API, instant provisioning, and a robust variety of services and applications.


"Our customers rely on us for a diverse service offering," CEO Steve Evans said, "so we built a platform that has all of the benefits of cloud hosting, such as instant provisioning, scalability, flexible billing, and is even more customizable than the bare metal hardware builds we do daily."


Virtual machines and bare-metal on the new platform are SSD-backed by default. However, customers can provision magnetic disk-backed VMs as well, or create and attach additional volumes on the fly. All data is replicated to 3 different servers regardless of the storage media used. This provides for seamless restoration of service to instances in the event of hardware failure, zero-downtime maintenance windows, and more efficient resource management to maintain peak performance. Redundant power and network are standard features on every instance and dedicated server provisioned under OnePortal Rapid.


In addition to sub-1-minute instance and dedicated server provisioning times, Limestone Networks has implemented an hourly, pay as you go, utility-style billing model for OnePortal Rapid starting $0.02 per hour, which will allow clients to scale cloud and dedicated servers up and down dynamically. This can be done via the Openstack Horizon web UI, or through the standard Openstack APIs, development libraries, and compatible applications. Snapshots of servers and volumes can be created quickly and cloned as needed. Clients can also upload RAW virtual machine images for private use.


Features that were previously under limited release to Limestone's bare-metal and colocation products are standard in OnePortal Rapid. IPv6 is standard on public internet interfaces. DDoS protected IPs and Limestone Private Network interfaces are available on all servers. High speed network interfaces are standard. The minimum network interface speed is 20Gbps, so customers can rely on high speed clustering applications and easily scale internet services. As always, bandwidth on the Limestone Private Network between all services is free. Firewalls (security groups) are available and clients can use these to protect instances from unwanted malicious traffic while dynamically allowing desired services through use of the API or web interface.


Simplicity has been a focus of Limestone Networks from the start. OnePortal Rapid leverages Bitnami application images to enable one-click launching of instances with applications pre-installed and ready for use. Bitnami images offered at launch include Wordpress, Magento, Drupal, Gitlab, and more. Ceph based replicated storage provides the service with highly-available, self-healing, software-defined storage to facilitate easy scaling. Various supported OS images are available for immediate deployment such as Ubuntu, CentOS, Fedora, Debian, and CoreOS. Limestone Networks has done the hard work necessary to make using OnePortal Rapid simple and intuitive. “Our ease of use focus and complete automation provides a cloud computing alternative that is the optimum choice for both enterprise and small business use,” said Vice President, Preston Gosdin, “which allows everyone to scale their infrastructure seamlessly.”


Limestone Networks has amassed deep expertise in deploying and operating Openstack through internal infrastructure utilization and upstream development contributions. As a committed Openstack operator and developer, Limestone Networks will continue adding features at a rapid pace and roll OnePortal Rapid out to a variety of regions over the coming months and years.


Limestone Networks is the leading IaaS provider of on-demand dedicated, cloud and hybrid hosting infrastructure and colocation solutions. Limestone Networks uses quality, state-of-art hardware and provides the most secure data center presence in the central United States. Their American based support team is available 24/7/365 and all their services include multi-layered physical security, triple redundancy, and premium bandwidth carriers. Limestone Networks features an industry-leading reseller program, and a fully automated client management portal.


For more information concerning the new product line, please visit them in live chat or email them at [email protected]


----------



## wlanboy (May 27, 2016)

Quite expensive compared to Azure.


----------



## radwebhosting (Jun 3, 2016)

wlanboy said:


> Quite expensive compared to Azure.



We have been testing the OnePortal Rapid platform and I would have to disagree with you. OnePortal Rapid includes bandwidth and DDoS protected IPs in their cost. Performance is excellent, by the way.


----------

